# New version of Elfender Coming Soon



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Recharge Pack Available (http://forum.clapalong.com/showthread.php?5879-Recharge-Pack-Available!)
In the new version of Elfender ?http://elfender.clapalong.com/?, a Recharge Pack system will become available. If players' single purchase of Diamonds reaches specific amount, they can receive the Diamonds as well as the corresponding Recharge Pack. More bonuses will be granted with more purchases. Under the circumstance of fiercer competition, Elfender Team applies a good idea in recharge stimulation. Players are sure to benefit from this p-romotion.

Roulette Wheel Goes Online (http://forum.clapalong.com/showthread.php?5882-Experience-the-Fantasy-Roulette-with-Fun!)
Another new idea of Roulette wheel is to be added in Elfender ?http://elfender.clapalong.com/?. There are 8 grids in the Roulette, containing various tools: fashion suits, different kinds of Runes and Gems, Formula, DNA, Diamonds, Vouchers and Cards, Powders, Exp Potion, Parchments at different levels. Players can try their fortunes in Elfender's ?http://elfender.clapalong.com/?Roulette. God of luck may smile at someone. If you think yourself a lucky dog, just spend some Diamonds and try here. You may win what is beyond the value.

Below is the introduction of Roulette from official Elfender Forum (http://forum.clapalong.com/forumdisplay.php?19-Elfender).

1.	Access to the Roulette 
Click the small icon of Roulette at the upper left corner in the City interface. 









2.	Roulette Panel
When you access the Roulette, you can see 8 random tools displayed in the grids.









3.	Start the Roulette
Click the Go button in the middle of the Roulette (see the picture above) and spend 100 Diamonds to start the Roulette. Elfender Team also offers an opportunity for players to use Vouchers once per day.









4.	Spin the Roulette 









5.	Receive Tools









6.	Refresh the Roulette
Players may feel dissatisfied with the tools displayed in the grids. In this case, players can spend another 30 Diamonds or 30 Vouchers to activate the Refresh button on the right of the Roulette panel. After refreshment, another 8 tools will be displayed in the grids randomly.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

^^this guy needs a life! o-||


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This guy needs to GO AWAY!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes Elfender! What ever happened to world of warcraft yaowan? -_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> This guy needs to GO AWAY!


He/she/it is gone Mr Z. I'm leaving the spammer's post up a little while for amusement.

You doin' OK? You look a little tired.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think someone got lost on the mountain, your brain starts to go numb when you get cold :shock:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you say LOOOOOSSEEEERRRRR!!?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I used to believe that video games were hurting hunter numbers.... now I am sure of it. This guy needs to drop the video games and get out and hunt


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, lay off poor yaowan. He undoubtedly lives in his moms basement, is unemployed, has never been out on a date in his life and girls give him hives. _(O)_


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I had some girls give me hives once down in old Tiajuana. OOPS! Did I say that out loud?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Doesnt this belong in the wild mushroom post in the great outdoors section?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are going to post game stuff on a hunting forum at least make it a hunting game

Party hunting... ohNoes!





-DallanC


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*CAUTION!!*

yaowan is a FRAUD!! I ordered a time machine from him and he PURPOSEFULLY did not send me the crystals to actuate it. It is a pile of junk! Do NOT buy from this guy.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Dude... I need one them gadgets you had in that game. My packouts would be a lot easier if I had that thing-a-ma-jig that I could walk up to an elk with, click a button and have him transported to my processor. where do I get one?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

NHS said:


> *CAUTION!!*
> 
> yaowan is a FRAUD!! I ordered a time machine from him and he PURPOSEFULLY did not send me the crystals to actuate it. It is a pile of junk! Do NOT buy from this guy.


NHS...Of course he's a fraud. the only one that knows about time travel is my mom. Every time I p!$$ her off she would tell me "Next time I will smack you clear into next tuesday". :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------

